# 12 gal Nano Cube cooling Options?



## mysticganja420 (Apr 16, 2012)

As some have seen in the pics/video area of the salt water forums here i have a 12 gallon nano reef tank set up and with a southern california summer around the corner(where im from ofc) a concern of mine is keeping this tank cool... I say this cause i cant run my central air all day to keep the house 78 or i pay $400-500 a month. And from exp. with my 20gal FW Show tank i have had to ice it down last summer a few times when i got off work to get it down from above 85 to the low 80's(thought 1 day my fish were toast was at 89).. Thats with the tank sitting in a darker cooler area of the house. 

Now with this Nano going and the lights will the two small fans under the hood take care of heat issues? I also have put this in a darker area and between a nice air fllow area when the windows are open(for summer). Or is there some sort of nano cube chiller?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

There are chillers for tanks, and because you have a lid on the tank, thats what I would recommend.
JBJ Mini Arctica Chiller 1/15 HP - Bulk Reef Supply


----------



## mysticganja420 (Apr 16, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> There are chillers for tanks, and because you have a lid on the tank, thats what I would recommend.
> JBJ Mini Arctica Chiller 1/15 HP - Bulk Reef Supply


thats what i Thought reefing and ty i tride doing a quick search but only came up with bigger units hehe, $400 is a BIG hit in the wallet though for a single father lol Im sure there most be some cheaper brands out there? Or is $400 around the base price for a chiller?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Amazon.com: ActiveAqua Chiller, refrigeration unit 1/10 HP: Patio, Lawn & Garden
Amazon.com: AquaEuroUSA Max Chill 1/13 HP Aquarium Chiller For Tanks Up To 50 Gall: Pet Supplies
Aquarium Chiller GEX Coolway 100 Made in Japan | eBay
¼ HP Aquanetics ASC 3B Fluid Chillers Fish Tank Reef Aquarium Salt Water Coral | eBay


Aquarium Water Micro Chiller Heater Pacific Coast Imports CL 150 | eBay


----------



## mysticganja420 (Apr 16, 2012)

:yourock: ty gives me a good idea of what to look for new and used prices. As always reefing you have out done yourself and have been a big help


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)




----------

